# I deleted Lyft, and texted them I quit.



## FormerTaxiDriver

3. Last fare I had was from the airport. Two feminist women, that loaded my car down with luggage and went one mile to a parked car. I couldn't be more pissed off, but kept a straight face.

2. Yesterday, I picked up an addict that told me her husband is abusive, and she is a cancer survivor. and on a disability check. Apparently she was out of pain meds, because I dropped her off at the hospital ER.

1. Most of the time, I get pings from 15+ minutes away to a pick up.

*I QUIT, LYFT!*


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

sounds about right. 

Had only one ping from Lyft this past weekend and it was this guy going by "Jon Jon". He got in the front seat and I can tell that he just smoked a nice, big, fat, bowl of crack right before he walked out the door. Dropped him off, 1 starred him and turned the lyft app off the entire weekend.


----------



## Syn

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> Had only one ping from Lyft this past weekend and it was this guy going by "Jon Jon". He got in the front seat and I can tell that he just smoked a nice, big, fat, bowl of crack right before he walked out the door. Dropped him off, 1 starred him and turned the lyft app off the entire weekend.


That wasn't smart - Brady & Water Streets were very busy all day on Saturday, constant 200-300%. And I even managed to get the highest $235 bonus.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Syn said:


> That wasn't smart - Brady & Water Streets were very busy all day on Saturday, constant 200-300%. And I even managed to get the highest $235 bonus.


I've had some seriously bad experiences with lyft in the last 6 months and it was my last weekend driving rideshare. I wasn't really trying all that hard to make the maximum $, just enough money to feed me until my first deposit from Schneider National comes in. Started calling recruiters the moment I paid my taxes. Can't wait to see the country again.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> I've had some seriously bad experiences with lyft in the last 6 months and it was my last weekend driving rideshare. I wasn't really trying all that hard to make the maximum $, just enough money to feed me until my first deposit from Schneider National comes in. Started calling recruiters the moment I paid my taxes. Can't wait to see the country again.


Apparently, your market was penetrated by promo / discount users as well. People that don't pay their way through life are typically deadbeats, welfare rats, and other deplorables (not Hillary's type). These paxes can end up being loyal to Lyft as long as they can get a ride very soon, or they go back to Uber if they are not banned.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Real life rideshare sure is a far cry from the pretty people in the marketing material.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Real life rideshare sure is a far cry from the pretty people in the marketing material.


I still have the booklet lyft sent me in 2016 with all the pretty looking stereotypes inside.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> I still have the booklet lyft sent me in 2016 with all the pretty looking stereotypes inside.




















And the typical, real uber passenger


----------



## jaystonepk

Dude Shiny, that is SOOOO wrong.


----------



## Julescase

ShinyAndChrome said:


> And the typical, real uber passenger


Lololololol amazing!!!


----------



## MadTownUberD

Lots of Milwaukeeans here, wow. Ya Brady and Water streets can be pretty awesome.

I dunno, I pick up a lot of very attractive and well dressed people. Madison is a nice, relatively affluent city with a university. Thursday I gave a ride to a lady who was perfect in every way: ready at pickup, physically attractive, well dressed, smelled nice, very friendly/engaging, didn't leave anything behind, tipped me $5.


----------



## Kodyhead

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> Had only one ping from Lyft this past weekend and it was this guy going by "Jon Jon". He got in the front seat and I can tell that he just smoked a nice, big, fat, bowl of crack right before he walked out the door. Dropped him off, 1 starred him and turned the lyft app off the entire weekend.


Thats awful that happened to you and didn't offer to share any with you, I would of 1 starred him too, need to teach him a lesson


----------



## transporter007

Kodyhead said:


> Thats awful that happened to you and didn't offer to share any with you, I would of 1 starred him too, need to teach him a lesson


U 1 Star passenger, passenger retaliates and 1 stars driver adding a comment "driver seemed inebriated"
Who wins?

When u think of the "rating u should give a passenger" it means u care.
I don't care, I want expedience to end trip and next pax


----------



## 58756

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> 3. Last fare I had was from the airport. Two feminist women, that loaded my car down with luggage and went one mile to a parked car. I couldn't be more pissed off, but kept a straight face.
> 
> 2. Yesterday, I picked up an addict that told me her husband is abusive, and she is a cancer survivor. and on a disability check. Apparently she was out of pain meds, because I dropped her off at the hospital ER.
> 
> 1. Most of the time, I get pings from 15+ minutes away to a pick up.
> 
> *I QUIT, LYFT!*


To the pax your just some hourly employee that is doing financially ok. I set destination filter in Airport, to filter out as much bad potential rides as possible. I set it so it gives someone going to downtown Minneapolis. Uber doesn't allow destination filter in Airport but Lyft does allow it.

There are also the ones that use us as a lightrail extension to save money. They will take train from airport or mall of America for $2 and request Uber at the downtown train exit. They just saved $16.

If I see pijgs cone from any light rail station, I ignore it unless I am going for Quest incentive. Uber was smart to bring weekly quest of $80 or more so drivers can accept more garbage pings. Destination filters and Quest allow me to properly penetrate Uber, so it doesn't end up penetrating me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ShinyAndChrome said:


> And the typical, real uber passenger


Nah. Typical uber pax wouldn't have a booster seat for the kid.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Nah. Typical uber pax wouldn't have a booster seat for the kid.


I carry a car seat in my trunk and I made a mom put her kid on it (even though they were "running late") shortly before 1*-ing her.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> one ping from Lyft this past weekend and it was this guy going by "Jon Jon". He got in the front seat and I can tell that he just smoked a nice, big, fat, bowl of crack right before he walked out the door. Dropped him off, 1 starred him


You didn't explain why Jon Jon deserved 1 Star.... was it because Jon Jon didn't share his crack with you?


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Uber's Guber said:


> You didn't explain why Jon Jon deserved 1 Star.... was it because Jon Jon didn't share his crack with you?


It was a bit rude of him, I think, and it hurt my feelings. But I'm more of a meth guy, it lasts way longer.


----------



## Hunter420

Its a ponzi scheme now- drivers are targeted to give certain rides, long pick ups, and cheated out of their life so the investors can make more money- hold the board of directors accountable
*Logan D. Green*

*13* Relationships

Co-Founder and Chief Executive Officer

33

*John Zimmer*

No Relationships

Co-Founder and President

--

*Brian K. Roberts*

*1* Relationships

Chief Financial Officer

--

*Jonathan McNeill*

*14* Relationships

Chief Operating Officer

49

*Rajil Kapoor*

*8* Relationships

Chief Strategy Officer

46

*View More Key Executives*

*Lyft, Inc. Board Members**

*Name*

*Board Relationships*

*Primary Company*

*Age*

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel L. Ammann*

*21* Relationships

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie B. Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

2U, Inc.

*Ann Miura-Ko Ph.D.*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

FLOODGATE Fund, LP.

40

*Jonathan Christodoro*

*83* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Enzon Pharmaceuticals, Inc.

41

*Daniel Ammann*

*21* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

General Motors Company

45

*Benjamin A. Horowitz*

*76* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Andreessen Horowitz LLC

50

*Valerie Jarrett*

*465* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

2U, Inc.

60

*David Lawee*

*27* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

CapitalG

--

*Hiroshi Mikitani*

*20* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Rakuten, Inc.

52

*Prashant Aggarwal*

*12* Relationships

Member of the Board of Directors

Sand Hill Angels, Inc.

51


----------



## Cynergie

Are you aware you might be stuck in some sort of time loop lately? If not, know that you've been making the exact same post above in some half a dozen threads --all within a within the span of an hour yesterday. If so, know that doing this won't bring back the majority of your horcruxes the forum mods destroyed. Those are gone for good.

But seriously. You've got to stop spamming the forums spewing the same drivel. It doesn't appear to be effective in resolving anything on your end. It's going to drive you insane.....


----------



## Woohaa

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> Had only one ping from Lyft this past weekend and it was this guy going by "Jon Jon". He got in the front seat and I can tell that he just smoked a nice, big, fat, bowl of crack right before he walked out the door. Dropped him off, 1 starred him and turned the lyft app off the entire weekend.


I have no idea what crack smells like. How long did you have to smoke it before memorizing the smell?


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Woohaa said:


> I have no idea what crack smells like. How long did you have to smoke it before memorizing the smell?


My parents managed an apartment building when we first moved to the states. We had all these people that moved from LA living in a 3 bedroom. They stunk up the entire hallway with that shit. It wasn't until the cops came that we found out that it was crack.


----------



## moJohoJo

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> 3. Last fare I had was from the airport. Two feminist women, that loaded my car down with luggage and went one mile to a parked car. I couldn't be more pissed off, but kept a straight face.
> 
> 2. Yesterday, I picked up an addict that told me her husband is abusive, and she is a cancer survivor. and on a disability check. Apparently she was out of pain meds, because I dropped her off at the hospital ER.
> 
> 1. Most of the time, I get pings from 15+ minutes away to a pick up.
> 
> *I QUIT, LYFT!*


----------



## Uber's Guber

moJohoJo said:


> LET THEM DEACTIVATE US ALL . HA HA HA THE JOKES ON THEM . I GOT THIS LAST WEEK AND I COULD CARE LESS


You posted this several times already in several threads. I think you do care.


----------



## moJohoJo

Uber's Guber said:


> You posted this several times already in several threads. I think you do care.


Posted what ? Did you forget your meds this morning ?


----------

